# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  For Sale Brand New Apple iphone 6S 64GB Unlocked{ WhatsApp: +254724421643

## heriplazaltd

spam

----------


## Matt



----------

Invayne (02-02-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> 


LOL! I reported it twice...

----------


## Matt

> LOL! I reported it twice...


I gave him all red rep lol

----------


## Invayne

> I gave him all red rep lol


HAHA! I don't think rep is going to matter very sooooon......

----------


## fyrenza

With a name like Muhameed, man, did this fool stumble into the wrong forum ...

----------

Karl (02-03-2015)

----------


## Matt



----------


## fyrenza

Spammer's already started another thread.

----------


## Invayne

> Spammer's already started another thread.


Several others....

----------


## fyrenza

Great.  Perhaps we should recommend some other sites to him/her? ...   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

St James (02-03-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> Great.  Perhaps we should recommend some other sites to him/her? ...


I would suggest eBay or Amazon...

----------

fyrenza (02-03-2015)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Great.  Perhaps we should recommend some other sites to him/her? ...


DU

----------


## Trinnity

> HAHA! I don't think rep is going to matter very sooooon......


How right you are.

----------

fyrenza (02-03-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

The IP is from Kenya...  :Smiley ROFLMAO:   :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  ... no shit  :Biglaugh:

----------

fyrenza (02-03-2015)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> The IP is from Kenya...   ... no shit


Must be one of 0bama's relatives.  :Smiley20:

----------

fyrenza (02-03-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

Just another con artist.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-03-2015)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I would suggest eBay or Amazon...



I think this would work as well

http://www.irs.gov/

----------


## fyrenza

> The IP is from Kenya...   ... no shit


wEnder if this is some sort of response to that Kenyan Prince scam mention?   :Thinking:

----------

